# Packard Bell Silver store & save 2400 320GB 2.5'' USB drive



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi guys !

This is the drive I'm talking about :
http://en.toppreise.ch/index.php?a=150368

For whatever reason I can't find it on Packard Bell's website (tried the us, uk and be site). The box it came in says "Silver", and on the enclosure it's written store & save 2400. The 2 serial numbers won't help either. If you can find the official product page for it I'd be thankful if you could provide the link.

The 320GB 2.5'' external drive works fine and is recognized as a 320GB drive on a Toshiba laptop but it won't work on my desktop. I have an Asus P5B Deluxe motherboard, plenty of other USB devices and no problem with them. Tried the back port with no other device connected and same issue. The laptop and desktop are both on XP Home SP3.

The drive takes all its power from a single USB port, could this be the source of the problem ? I've heard of laptop's usb ports shutting off but don't know about a desktop motherboard. I can hear the drive's head make a little tick every second but the drive won't start to spin and won't be recognized.

The first Silver 320GB I bought was DOA, this one is a replacement one and if I can't fix my issue I'll try to exchange it for another model. I will definitely not recommend that drive to anyone.

edit : I'll be asking for help on Packard Bell's support forum as well just so you know, but please let that not prevent you from answering me here :wink:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's what I found after further troubleshooting : 

The drive won't work on the front USB ports at all. 

It will work on the rear ports if it's the only device hooked. Once it's hooked I can hook other USB devices on the rear and front ports and all will be fine, but once I remove the external drive it won't be detected again until I remove all other USB devices.

I was sometimes able to get it working on the rear USB ports while other devices were attached but it's very inconsistent.

This is still pretty mysterious to me. If someone who knows how those USB controllers work would be kind enough to explain I'd be very grateful. :4-dontkno


----------

